# 1971 ford 4000 3 cyl diesel tractor with CAV injection pump Need HELP?????



## Sanman007 (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a 1971 ford 4000 3 cyl diesel tractor with a CAV injection pump and I need to remove and rebuild.

But I’m looking for clarity on timing???

The CAV pump that I have is mounted so the cover for the timing cover is on the back side and can’t be seen.

From what I have read I will need to turn tractor fly wheel until I find the 23 Deg. Mark and remove the pump carefully then turn pump over and remove the cover to see the timing mark location on the pump and take picture or mark it?

Then rebuild or replace but set the pump marks back to the same as when removed, bleed system and crank?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Sanman007, welcome to the tractor forum.

First of all, you need to get a shop/service manual for your Ford 4000 and read it. An I&T shop manual will suffice for this job, that's what many guys use. Cost $25-$35.

Tell us what's wrong with your pump? Maybe we can get you going without a rebuild. We have the "pump guy" that frequently visits this site......he is an expert on injection pumps.

Your CAV injection pump has a scribe line on the pump front mounting flange, which aligns with pump timing marks on the engine front plate. If you look at the pump mounting flange, it is easy to see, right in front of you. The pump should be set on "0" (zero degrees).

To remove the injection pump, remove the little timing gear cover that covers the injection pump drive gear, put marks on the gears so you can maintain the exact same gear orientation. The drive gear should maintain position within the cover if you didn't get rough with it. Remove the 3 bolts attaching the drive gear to the pump. Pull the pump.

My manual tells me to pull the entire timing gear cover, and align all the timing gear marks (3 sets of timing gear marks) when you are installing the pump. The above paragraph is a shortcut procedure that will suffice if: 1) The timing gears were set right in the first place, and 2) If you didn't get rough with it trying to pull the pump with the drive gear attached??


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The pump mounts to the front block plate with 3 bolts. It takes the right combo of extensions to get that rear bolt out.
Remove all 3. Remove the small cover on the main timing cover. Inside are 3 bolts that bolt the gear to the pump shaft. Remove those. There is a pin that indexes the gear to the pump shaft. The gear is held captive by the timing cover . it can NOT skip or lose time. Pump can be removed or replaced anywhere on the crankshaft circle.


----------



## Sanman007 (Jul 23, 2018)

OK, Thanks it worked, not waiting on rebuild kit


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ultradog said:


> The gear is held captive by the timing cover . it can NOT skip or lose time. Pump can be removed or replaced anywhere on the crankshaft circle.


Under normal circumstances, the gear will not skip a tooth. But, I worked with a guy that didn't know about the three bolts holding the drive gear in place, he apparently got rough with it, before learning about the three bolts. He managed to skip two teeth. We discovered this by pulling the entire timing gear cover and re-aligning all three sets of timing marks.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol, Bales.. I;ve been in the same boat..
They WILL move, but you gotta "TRY REAL HARD" to mess'm up.. lol
or spin the engine..
When I'm doing 1 for a customer "on-site".. I take the keys.. lol


----------



## Sanman007 (Jul 23, 2018)

I worked and its running, Thanks for the Help,
ONE more thing i cant seem to find the Part or Part number for the 
injection pump timing gear gasket that i had to remove to get to the gear that the pump was attached to??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached parts diagram. Gasket P/N 83959395


----------

